# Team Fake Tree 2009 Moose Hunt



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Well folks.....here is the actual link. We wanted to create this new account here, hence the new username. However, I am here to let you know that the three of us had an outstanding time. We have hunted this area for a lot of years now and I know you will understand my vagueness in that we are hunting only in "North-West Ontario". Some of you will know who we are, others may not. This bull came in on a leash, not to mention the other bull we had on the go! We had some awesome action all week, including a smaller bull I had at 30 yards the previous day, but he stayed behind cover. All in all, it has been an exhilrating week, and we still have a few days to go.....time for some walleye and grouse appetizers before a tenderloin dinner guys...yes we are still at moose camp, with an internet connection to boot!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs1YRHX5Jvw


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya okay gret where the rest of the movie!! i wanna see the part when he shoots the moose in the neck with the arrow! LOOOOOOOL Or when he misses! HAAHAHA


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I can tell you, I have seen the rest of the video. You see, this is my hunting group tha tI haven't been able to join up there for the last three years due to work committments.

As far as the rest goes, you will be very impressed, I am sure of it. I can't give it away, as I have been sworned to secrecy, but I can say it is impressive.

Rob


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fake Tree Team 2009 Moose Hunt - Full Edition*

Well, we have finished the full version... Enjoy..

This bull was called in by Konrad (while he shot video), the bull came in on a rope over the period of about 30 minutes despite the fact that the other bull was roaring like a lion trying to get his attention.

It was a double lung pass through shot at 5 yards with a Reflex Grizzly compound, Deadnuts Hunter sights and Trophy Taker rest using GoldTip 5575 shafts and Muzzy 100 gr. 4 blade broadheads.

The bull ran about 20 yards where we thought he would go down, but decided to try and run us over first. Then he ran out to the skidder road (15 yards off) and laided down to expire.

That's when the other bull cam out and started to fight the dead bull, couldn't believe it.

Hope everyone enjoys the video.





Edited the link to make it visible for everyone Frenchy

Dale

Team Fake Tree


----------



## Sako338 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awsome video...
where in ontario was this? Which WMU?


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

They will not give that up. I know, because I hunt with them, and will kill them if they do. All we will say is it is in the far northwestern part of the province.

WAY too far for most people to drive to.

Rob

BTW It is an awesome video, and for sure a top contender in the record books for Ontario. Great job boyzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Sako338 (Sep 12, 2009)

I hunt in area 2 and 3 of ontario, so im sure its not to far from us...


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome video, great Bull for Ontario. 

Hoping in afew weeks that I will also have the chance to take an bull with my Bow or if they don't cooperate with the Muzzleloader.

Matt


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*

hhhhhholly mmmmmmmmolly.. what a awesome video..

Gilles


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Dale.....thank so much for getting the whole video up there so quickly. You and Konrad were so awesome to hunt with once again. Thanks for all the great company, great laughs, great food, what a week I had.

Everyone else: Thanks for all the nice comments. And for all who wonder.....yes, it was in NW Ontario!

Mike


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

Also stay tuned for further video showing the whole weeks experience, with additional footage, a decoy setup and a WILD bear stalk.

Dale
Team Fake Tree


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn dale*

can`t open your complete hunt something wrong


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

It is not a link so you have to cut and paste into the browser address bar...

Or just go to YouTube and search for "Team Fake Tree"

Enjoy and I hope that works...


----------



## FakeTreeTeam (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is the actual link to the video... Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fro2snQX1FI

Dale
Team Fake Tree


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup*

now thats huntin....


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

impressive! You should have Yelled out HEY BULL! like Jim!!! That would have been hilarious!!

Crazyyyyy


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

icredible!


----------

